# The Canon EF 1200mm f/5.6L USM sells for a record €500,000 at auction



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 12, 2021)

> It looks like my bid of $1500 and a case of Loads of Ketchup chips wasn’t the winning bid for the Canon EF 1200mm f/5.6L USM at the Wezlar Camera Auction that took place this past Saturday.
> The Canon EF 1200mm f/5.6L USM sold for a camera lens record €500,000 ($575,000USD) once the hammer hit. Previous copies of this lens have tended to sell in the $100,000 – $120,000 range.
> From Wetzlar Camera Auctions:
> A Canon telephoto lens EF 1200 mm f/5.6 from the 1990s achieved a particularly spectacular result. Only around 20 specimens of this lens were originally produced on special order only at the time. The then original list price was already U.S. $ 90,000. Two customers who were connected by telephone engaged in an exciting bidding war, so that the lens was finally hammered for fabulous EUR 500,000. It is the highest price ever achieved at auction for a camera lens in the world.



Continue reading...


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Oct 12, 2021)

Won't there soon be a "cheap" RF version?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 12, 2021)

Skyscraperfan said:


> Won't there soon be a "cheap" RF version?


An RF 1200mm f/8 is on the roadmap.


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 12, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> An RF 1200mm f/8 is on the roadmap.


Is it a local map, county map, country map or global map?
This might give us an idea of how long it will take to get there.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> An RF 1200mm f/8 is on the roadmap.


Obviously, 1200mm f/8 won't be 'cheap' – the entrance pupil is the same as a 600/4. Even a 1200mm f/11 would be similar in entrance pupil to a 300/2.8 so still not cheap. A 1200mm f/16 could be 'cheap' but there's already the 800/11 + 1.4x which gets you almost there.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Oct 12, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Obviously, 1200mm f/8 won't be 'cheap' – the entrance pupil is the same as a 600/4. Even a 1200mm f/11 would be similar in entrance pupil to a 300/2.8 so still not cheap. A 1200mm f/16 could be 'cheap' but there's already the 800/11 + 1.4x which gets you almost there.


I mean cheap compared to the price of the EF 1200mm.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 12, 2021)

Maybe I should offer mine to the second bidder?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2021)

Skyscraperfan said:


> I mean cheap compared to the price of the EF 1200mm.


Well sure, but you could buy a flat in Paris for less than the amount that lens went for at auction...


----------



## padam (Oct 12, 2021)

The 1200mm f/8L might be a mirror lens.









Patent: Is Canon planning to release catadioptric (mirror) super telephoto lenses?


Keith over at Northlight uncovered a USPTO patent showing various optical designs for catadioptric lenses, better known as mirror lenses. The advantages to mirr



www.canonrumors.com


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2021)

padam said:


> The 1200mm f/8L might be a mirror lens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgot about that patent. I doubt we'll see an L-series mirror lens, but I could see a non-L 1200mm f/8 catadioptric lens. It would still need a 150mm entrance pupil, but could be relatively short and substantially cheaper than a standard optic.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Oct 12, 2021)

I’m afraid RF pricing will soon overtake the auction record set today


----------



## AlanF (Oct 12, 2021)

I decided not to bid as it doesn't have IS although I couldn't hand hold it anyway. 1120mm f/16 with the RF 800 + 1.4x is rather nice to handle and it has good IS.


----------



## Talys (Oct 12, 2021)

Wow! 

"Oh, honey, I have have to start buying all the Canon lenses, because eventually I'll get one that will net us half an million dollars extra. See, proof!"


----------



## padam (Oct 12, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Forgot about that patent. I doubt we'll see an L-series mirror lens, but I could see a non-L 1200mm f/8 catadioptric lens. It would still need a 150mm entrance pupil, but could be relatively short and substantially cheaper than a standard optic.


They've just released an L-series lens for VR applications, they can do the same with a mirror lens as well.


----------



## SUNDOG04 (Oct 12, 2021)

The lens is nice but gets too long when you add an adapter to use on a Canon mirrorless body.


----------



## mpmark (Oct 12, 2021)

It would now be absolutely hilarious if Canon just announced the development of a RF 1200mm 5.6 with a 25k price tag. I’d be on the floor.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2021)

padam said:


> They've just released an L-series lens for VR applications, they can do the same with a mirror lens as well.


If they can overcome the mediocre sharpness, mediocre contrast, and donut bokeh that are the hallmarks of catadioptric lenses. But, you know...physics.


----------



## Deleted (Oct 12, 2021)

Flipping heck. Many years back a bloke used to come in the bird hide at my local spot with one. Mounted on a massive tripod he used to get really grumpy if anyone dared to move as the wooden floor moved killing his shots. If the grumpy old git still has it I bet he is smiling now. Hope he sold it years ago as he was quite nasty at times and always had a dose of racism in him.


----------



## entoman (Oct 12, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


The sad thing is that the person who won the bid almost certainly acquired it as a financial investment. I can only dream that it might have been acquired by a *photographer* who will actually *use* it to produce stunning photographs…


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2021)

entoman said:


> The sad thing is that the person who won the bid almost certainly acquired it as a financial investment. I can only dream that it might have been acquired by a *photographer* who will actually *use* it to produce stunning photographs…


Like the Zeiss Apo Sonnar T 1700mm f/4 that was custom-built for a wealthy Qatari individual...


----------



## jeffa4444 (Oct 12, 2021)

As I’ve written before Samuelson Film Services bought two of these lenses. Both were converted for cinematography use. Only one survives and is owned by Panavision who bought Samuelson Film Services and it has a PL Mount I believe the only one that does.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Oct 12, 2021)

Interstellar map… 



takesome1 said:


> Is it a local map, county map, country map or global map?
> This might give us an idea of how long it will take to get there.


----------



## entoman (Oct 12, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Like the Zeiss Apo Sonnar T 1700mm f/4 that was custom-built for a wealthy Qatari individual...
> 
> View attachment 200734


Looks very futuristic, presumably the lug/knob on the side is for attachment to a gimbal?

Do you have any idea what subject matter he had in mind when he had it built?


----------



## AlanF (Oct 12, 2021)

entoman said:


> Looks very futuristic, presumably the lug/knob on the side is for attachment to a gimbal?
> 
> Do you have any idea what subject matter he had in mind when he had it built?


So he could snap Paris St Germain without leaving Qatar.


----------



## padam (Oct 12, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> If they can overcome the mediocre sharpness, mediocre contrast, and donut bokeh that are the hallmarks of catadioptric lenses. But, you know...physics.


And the 1200mm f/5.6L isn't the sharpest either, it's soft by modern standards. A modern catadioptric lens designed for a new mount can probably match it in some regards at least (while actually being usable in the field).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2021)

I'm sure there are a bunch of Leica lens collectors steaming, and figuring out how they can engineer a future feeding frenzy on some of the higher-end Leica oldies. There's no good reason one of them can't spend $1.5 million for a some limited edition 28mm. 

If auctions were an indication of our economic competencies, we'd all be quite hosed.


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 12, 2021)

entoman said:


> Looks very futuristic, presumably the lug/knob on the side is for attachment to a gimbal?
> 
> Do you have any idea what subject matter he had in mind when he had it built?


There are sites that say Wildlife Photography. There was one that I read some time ago that said it was mounted on top of a SUV. Both may have been speculation.
It was made for a 6x6 medium format. 
Equivalent FOV on a 35mm would be 935mm;








Medium Format Lens vs 35mm lens focal lengths equivalencies


Medium Format Lens vs 35mm lens focal lengths equivalencies Guys doing digital have been dealing with crop factors for years now.




www.anatomyfilms.com





Need to have an adapter so a 7D II can be mounted to it.


----------



## slclick (Oct 13, 2021)

So, ketchup chips are pretty good? Is that the conlusion of this?


----------



## InchMetric (Oct 13, 2021)

padam said:


> The 1200mm f/8L might be a mirror lens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More likely a 600f4 with a 2xTC, more or less.


----------



## domo_p1000 (Oct 13, 2021)

_Dear Diary,
Today I feel content - I read a post on a Canon rumours site in which no one mentioned Sony, although the pertinent mention of a Zeiss Apo Sonnar lens came dangerously close!_


----------



## maulanawale (Oct 13, 2021)

entoman said:


> Looks very futuristic, presumably the lug/knob on the side is for attachment to a gimbal?
> 
> Do you have any idea what subject matter he had in mind when he had it built?


Probably PJ, you know, to get a safe working distance. . . .
Jokes aside, such a long focal length in a place like Qatar, wouldn't the heat haze be a nightmare?


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 13, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> I'm sure there are a bunch of Leica lens collectors steaming, and figuring out how they can engineer a future feeding frenzy on some of the higher-end Leica oldies. There's no good reason one of them can't spend $1.5 million for a some limited edition 28mm.
> 
> If auctions were an indication of our economic competencies, we'd all be quite hosed.


$500,000 are nothing more than peanuts in the Leica collector's world.
Leica "0" series: number 7 sold for Euro 3.000,000 in 2011...


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 13, 2021)

maulanawale said:


> Probably PJ, you know, to get a safe working distance. . . .
> Jokes aside, such a long focal length in a place like Qatar, wouldn't the heat haze be a nightmare?


The Qatari police too...


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 13, 2021)

domo_p1000 said:


> _Dear Diary,
> Today I feel content - I read a post on a Canon rumours site in which no one mentioned Sony, although the pertinent mention of a Zeiss Apo Sonnar lens came dangerously close!_


Sony Sony Sony


----------



## PhilA (Oct 13, 2021)

Let me be the first to mention the EF1200f5.6L's older brother - the NFD1200f5.6L with built in 1.4 extender! I have used both way back in the day (but I was working for Canon Oz at the time).


----------



## entoman (Oct 13, 2021)

maulanawale said:


> Probably PJ, you know, to get a safe working distance. . . .
> Jokes aside, such a long focal length in a place like Qatar, wouldn't the heat haze be a nightmare?


Yes, I wondered if it could have been for bird photography. Heat haze would be pretty awful in the middle of the day, but bird photography is most often done quite early in the morning, when it would be less of a problem.

However that is contradicted slightly by the highly reflective silver finish, which tends to indicate that the lens would be used primarily in hot sunny circumstances. The shape of the integral lens hood also indicates a need to keep overhead sunlight from striking the front element.

Interesting to speculate!


----------



## Stuart (Oct 13, 2021)

Its Canon buying it for their museum with all the extra cash they made this year


----------



## peters (Oct 13, 2021)

entoman said:


> Looks very futuristic, presumably the lug/knob on the side is for attachment to a gimbal?
> 
> Do you have any idea what subject matter he had in mind when he had it built?


DP Review says its for "long distance wildlife".
But given that it got a weight of 250kg, I can hardly belive this "quatari individual" that he planned on taking it out on safari :-D My guess: peeping at people from his skyscraper xD


----------



## mpmark (Oct 13, 2021)

So you’re telling me a RF 600 w/ 2x and the loss of one stop is a bar again eh?


----------



## Berowne (Oct 13, 2021)

PhilA said:


> Let me be the first to mention the EF1200f5.6L's older brother - the NFD1200f5.6L with built in 1.4 extender! I have used both way back in the day (but I was working for Canon Oz at the time).


Here you can see it: Canon FDn 1200 f/5.6L 1.4x Lens Images


----------



## AJ (Oct 13, 2021)

At least the guy got a real lens for his $0.5 mil, and not an NFT.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 13, 2021)

Guess I should put the old EF 135mm f/2L up for auction. I have been meaning to retire.


----------



## slclick (Oct 13, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Guess I should put the old EF 135mm f/2L up for auction. I have been meaning to retire.


NEVER! Shame on you, don't you know it's magical?


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 13, 2021)

slclick said:


> NEVER! Shame on you, don't you know it's magical?


Yes! Great lens Magically forced me to buy it twice. One of my faves. If it ever dies, gonna have a glass reefer pipe made from the elements.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 13, 2021)

slclick said:


> NEVER! Shame on you, don't you know it's magical?


The only magical Canon lenses I know of are the magic drainpipe (EF 80-200/2.8L) and magic cannonball (EF 85L).


----------



## slclick (Oct 14, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> The only magical Canon lenses I know of are the magic drainpipe (EF 80-200/2.8L) and magic cannonball (EF 85L).


Hmmm, where do I get these ideas? Oh yeah, gazillions of comments on the intrawebs.


----------



## PhilA (Oct 14, 2021)

Berowne said:


> Here you can see it: Canon FDn 1200 f/5.6L 1.4x Lens Images


Yes, I took those pics!


----------



## Bert (Oct 14, 2021)

With all the people who we’ve been assured have jumped / are jumping from Canon I’m surprised there were two left to have a bidding war!


----------



## Fischer (Oct 14, 2021)

I met an owner in Greenland on a trip to the inland ice some years ago. Wealthy US business man who used it to shot Ice Bears. Maybe he just made another great deal?


----------



## justaCanonuser (Oct 14, 2021)

Skyscraperfan said:


> Won't there soon be a "cheap" RF version?


yeah, but a compact RF 1200mm f22 lens - according to Canon's new philosophy


----------



## justaCanonuser (Oct 14, 2021)

Fischer said:


> I met an owner in Greenland on a trip to the inland ice some years ago. Wealthy US business man who used it to shot Ice Bears. Maybe he just made another great deal?


Makes sense to use such a long tele lens in very cold environments, less atmospheric blur...


----------



## justaCanonuser (Oct 14, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> The only magical Canon lenses I know of are the magic drainpipe (EF 80-200/2.8L) and magic cannonball (EF 85L).


I have the post-magic EF 85L USM II and love it, but there is another magical 85mm from Canon: their 85mm f/1.8 rangefinder lens introduced in 1961. Very rare today, good copies sell for quite high prices on ebay (though not as high as for the 50mm f/0.95 "dream/nightmare" rangefinder lens, the fastest lens produced on industrial scale for many decades). I am lucky owner (and user) of one, a full metal lens with a beautiful bokeh


----------



## justaCanonuser (Oct 14, 2021)

PhilA said:


> Yes, I took those pics!


Here's a review with a B&H video on Bryan Carnathan's site (sorry if someone has already posted it here, I didn't read now every posting):









Canon EF 1200mm f/5.6L USM Lens Review


Is the Canon EF 1200mm f/5.6L USM Lens right for you? Learn all you need to know in The-Digital-Picture.com's review!




www.the-digital-picture.com


----------



## justaCanonuser (Oct 14, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Like the Zeiss Apo Sonnar T 1700mm f/4 that was custom-built for a wealthy Qatari individual...
> 
> View attachment 200734


Yepp, this Zeissmonster is always fun to see. I'd like to know if this guy still uses it with the medium format Hasselblad it was made for. Guess he always needs some sherpas or a sort of gun support on a truck when he wants to go out and shoot some birds (or what else).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 14, 2021)

justaCanonuser said:


> I have the post-magic EF 85L USM II and love it,


I had the 85L II, which IIRC is optically the same as the MkI, but with improved AF speed (which in that case means improving from the pace of a snail to the pace of a slightly faster snail). Some time back I swapped it for the 85/1.4L IS and have been happy with the decision.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Oct 15, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> I had the 85L II, which IIRC is optically the same as the MkI, but with improved AF speed (which in that case means improving from the pace of a snail to the pace of a slightly faster snail). Some time back I swapped it for the 85/1.4L IS and have been happy with the decision.


Yeah, the 85L F/1.2 II isn't exactly a lens for action, plus it comes with a lot of lateral CA for the money. Canon's F/1.4 certainly is the better option in terms of AF and optical performance. But the contrast between visible sharpness (relatively, lab results are mediocre) and this massive creamy bokeh makes the 85 F/1.2 a unique lens for a more arts related sort of photography. I even use it sometimes for street photography (night), and I guess I'll keep it for many years because of its special character. It's a bit like an amour fou... Here is a night shot from Frankfurt's streets (made before new laws nearly killed street photography with people here in Germany):


----------



## Alex784 (Oct 15, 2021)

Sorry for a dumb question, but...why bother ? I mean that for private investigators and paparazzi, a Nikon Coolpix P1000 is much smaller, lighter, cheaper and 3000mm, especially if the picture quality at 1200mm is pretty much the same as Nikon P1000's at 3000mm (they don't really care about picture quality at those distances anyways, do they ?). If it is for a museum or a private collection, I would understand, but it is highly impractical in real life.


----------



## TAF (Oct 16, 2021)

For a tiny fraction of that price you can have an FD 600mm f5.6, a 2x teleconverter, and an FD-RF adapter.

And have something you can actually use.


----------



## Fischer (Oct 17, 2021)

justaCanonuser said:


> Makes sense to use such a long tele lens in very cold environments, less atmospheric blur...


He had bought it for that one thing. Do not remember discussing if he ever used it for anything else. Yes, you get incredibly clear light - but the very rapid temperature shifts makes for other problems. Never found it easy to get great shots up there myself. The most striking pictures I have are of the deep blue color of the inland ice when the sun is out.


----------

